# Fragbox group buy!!!



## dabandit1

Ok heres the deal I have a credit with fragbox I want to use up,I only want 3 frags so theres lots of space left in the box. March has been so good to me I dont want to see him lose money so I want to fill it up. All my pally and zoa frags came from him and Im super happy with his corals and service.

Heres my rules shipping is 45$ that will be split equally among interested members including myself. payment is to be made in full to me via paypal BEFORE order is placed. Upon recieving your coral I will float them in my 79 degree tank with the lights out but your frag will not be removed from the shipping bag by me. I INSIST!!!! your frag be picked up by the night of their arrival as they wont last crazy long in their shipping bag. Failure to do so will void the waranty (I dont want to acclimate your coral to my tank).

Delivery date will be wednesday 27th
Currentlly Im just gauging interest,let me know if this sounds good to you and what you want either in a pm or in this thread (I need for sures not maybes)
When I hear back from them probably today I will let you know if we are going ahead with this and how much room is in the box, at that point I will begin collecting money. 

Hes restocking on the 23rd by the way and will have more coral on his site at that point.


----------



## dabandit1

Ok people were on I got the go ahead, no limit he can fit up to 50 in a box and promises to label every frag. Let me know what you want and I'll have him add it to the order AFTER PAYMENT.
Delivery date is still next wednesday.


----------



## dabandit1

Dont trust me...no problem you dont know me but dont worry paypal has you covered paypal only pls


----------



## aQ.LED

fragbox are great and they are very good at customer service, for those are looking for some nice frag definitly should look into this grp buy, too bad I just got my purchased done not too long ago and have no room left.


----------



## dabandit1

Ok heres the deal as we go the shipping total for each member is going to change so.....Im thinking for now just pay me for the coral you want so March can put it aside and we'll figure out shipping cost closer to delivery date. The only reason I ask for frag money upfront is I dont want to be stuck having to buy coral if someones not serious.(not a rich man)
His frags trully are gorgeous,they look just like the pictures unlike some other online vendors. Check out the acans,zoas and pallies in my build thread they all opened within an hour in my tank and are growing like weeds. I had a couple sps not make it and March was more than happy to replace them hence the credit.


----------



## Tn23

I'd be in but cloverdale is farr for me! +1 good stuff from March!


----------



## Nicole

Same!........



Tn23 said:


> I'd be in but cloverdale is farr for me! +1 good stuff from March!


----------



## Tn23

^ Nicole lets do a BBY/Van one? =) ahaha jk


----------



## CisBackA

yeah, same cloverdale makes me sad, last thing i want to do on a wensday night after work is drive there


----------



## dabandit1

Yeah I hear you there the toll too if you chose that route,takes me about 20minutes to get to JL. Maybe if some of the further aways got toghether or something could be worth it,I notice your both in burnaby. Feel free to use this thread to work something out if anyone so chose.
But dont let me twist your arm I have no affiliation to fragbox and have nothing to gain aside from a mutual shipping discount...even one person in is half off 45$


----------



## Chewie

Sorry would love to go in with you but bad time of the month for it. Ill just save my pennies and get some frags from you when yours have grown out.


----------



## scott tang

il buy if its done in bby


----------



## dabandit1

20 minutes is too far to drive?  You Burnabyers are spoiled 

No worries Chewie I'm in the same boat,Im buying mine with my fragbox credit lol


----------



## dabandit1

Sounds like the interest is there for a Burnaby group buy feel free to start one if you guys want I wont be offended.


----------



## scott tang

my whole thing is its got to be walking distance lol and i can only pay cash im 14 so i dont have a car or a card of any sort lol 
some times mom or dad will drive but there boath working alot to pay for vacation if there was a bby order id buy something is there any one wanting to do that dabandit1 would you wana join us in that or no ?


----------



## dabandit1

Nah Burnaby makes me sad 

Seriously between posts here and pm's theres at least 6 people from the burnaby area interested someone should do a burnaby buy or come get them from me and distribute to your fellow burnabyers...burnabonians...burnabites? Maybe you could all chip in for the toll/gas and call it a roadtrip...ah good times


----------



## Claudia

I would love to get into this group buy but with the move coming makes it hard to get more stuff gggrrrr I dont mind picking up from surrey either but then the toll makes its worse.


----------



## PurpleMonkey

depending on where the burnaby peeps all are, I'd be willing to do the run out to surrey to grab the frags for all, then meet somewhere central-ish for all to pick up frags?

Only thing, I prob wouldn't be able to run out to surrey till after 7


----------



## Tn23

Burnaby, Metrotown would be perfect for all?! nice and central? lets do it!?


----------



## dabandit1

Ill leave that whole Burnaby thing up to someone local to spear head,if you want to come through my buy via a generous offer like purplemonkies feel free to discuss that here...if you want to start your own group buy please feel free to start your own thread with no hard feelings from me.
Seperating the threads will prevent confusion,I have a couple strong maybes near me waiting to see the new stock on the 23rd so Im going to keep my buy going regardless. We could save a minimum 22.50$ each...up to 40$ group buys are worth it and hard to find here in B.C  as are beautiful affordable corals


----------



## Nicole

If PurpleMonkey could do that I'm sure us Burnabyers would be in. Should we pm you with a list of which corals we want or..?


----------



## dabandit1

Nicole said:


> If PurpleMonkey could do that I'm sure us Burnabyers would be in. Should we pm you with a list of which corals we want or..?


 Yes you could pm me or post here it doesnt matter,once people pay for their frags I will notify fragbox so he can reserve your coral as his selection is limited,I insist on payment for the coral before I notify fragbox to assure that people are serious and were not wasting fragbox's time pulling coral from his site just to relist if someone backs out....call it a deposit. I could collect total cost including shipping 2 days before delivery (the deadline)if you prefer but you might miss out on the coral you wanted.
Sum it up
Option A- tell me what you want and pay immediatelly for coral only,this will reserve your frags and then pay the shipping on the deadline when we know the total
Option B- wait until deadline Monday 25th currently,and pay full amount including shipping but risk your frags being sold by then
Makes no difference to me,this was the best idea I could come up with,if anyone has any better ideas Im open to suggestions.
Please send me a pm telling me if you want in FOR SURE either way by monday morning so we can all get a rough idea on how many people are in


----------



## dabandit1

Just took two of his last few dragon eye zoas ha ha I couldnt resist


----------



## Momobobo

I am very interested in some Zoa and Ric frags but as I do not have a credit card I have no way to pay but in cash :s If somebody is grabbing them and distributing them at metro and could buy them for me and I can pay them back in cash (I would round up) I am in in :bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang

can i get a link to there sight wen i type in fragbox computer soft where comes up


----------



## Claudia

Canadas best online coral frag source


----------



## Nicole

Bobby If you can swing by my place and give me the money I can pay online for you.



Momobobo said:


> I am very interested in some Zoa and Ric frags but as I do not have a credit card I have no way to pay but in cash :s If somebody is grabbing them and distributing them at metro and could buy them for me and I can pay them back in cash (I would round up) I am in in :bigsmile:


----------



## dabandit1

Ok people as far as I know purplemonkey is going to pick up for the Burnaby crowd. There is 3 of us for sure and 3 more likelly to join....current shipping total per member is 15$ if the other 3 come in its 7.50$ each ,shipping cost is 45$ for a solo order were all saving some serious money over a solo order at this point.


----------



## Nicole

Me, you, purplemonkey, and momobobo = 4?



dabandit1 said:


> Ok people as far as I know purplemonkey is going to pick up for the Burnaby crowd. There is 3 of us for sure and 3 more likelly to join....current shipping total per member is 15$ if the other 3 come in its 7.50$ each ,shipping cost is 45$ for a solo order were all saving some serious money over a solo order at this point.


----------



## dabandit1

Purplemonkey hasnt ordered yet I assume hes waiting for the new stock hes on my likelly list.


----------



## Nicole

Everyone should really take a look at the corals on the site. The stock changes so check daily. I have always been very conservative with purchasing corals but these are fairly priced and look AMAZING. Plus, my self control is pretty non-existent so someone please snatch up the good deals so the hole in my wallet does not increase.


----------



## dabandit1

4 people for sure now,more coming. Shipping is currently 11.25$ a member were all saving 33.75$!!!! on shipping. I hear you nicole my order doubled lol

Purplemonkey is in by the way for you burnabiers his offer was to bring the frags to Burnaby for you guys to pick up from him,(Nice guy or gal)


----------



## dabandit1

Monday deadline......beautiful corals getting bought up he's largely wysiwyg so when they are gone there gone


----------



## PurpleMonkey

Burnaby peeps, I will be running out, probably around 7-ish to go pickup the frags. 

For meeting place, it has been suggested Metrotown. That is fine by me. Any objections?


----------



## Nicole

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Metrotown sounds good. Would the doors to where the bus loop is (near Lenscrafters) work? Easy for those with a car or for those who transit.



PurpleMonkey said:


> Burnaby peeps, I will be running out, probably around 7-ish to go pickup the frags.
> 
> For meeting place, it has been suggested Metrotown. That is fine by me. Any objections?


----------



## Nicole

What do you mean "No room"..pffftttt. We MAKE more room then 



aQ.LED said:


> fragbox are great and they are very good at customer service, for those are looking for some nice frag definitly should look into this grp buy, too bad I just got my purchased done not too long ago and have no room left.


----------



## dabandit1

Its looking good that 2 more will be in bringing shipping total down to 7.50$ each that would make it 6 of us.


----------



## lo sai

I'm in too, check your pm dabandit1

thanks purplemonkey for arranging to pick up these frags


----------



## dabandit1

Everyones been responded to theres 6 of us now shipping total is now 7.50$ each......Im like a kid counting down the days to christmas over here lol


----------



## PurpleMonkey

Can the Burnaby peeps that want me to pickup frags pls pm me with your name and number so easy to contact


----------



## Momobobo

I. CAN. NOT. WAIT. TO GET MY CORALS MWAHAHAH :bigsmile:

A big shoutout to dabandit for organizing this, Nicole for helping me with the payment, and purple monkey for running out for us burnabians 

(If I don't get my watermelon zoas, can I grab a frag from somebody?  )


----------



## Claudia

Momobobo said:


> I. CAN. NOT. WAIT. TO GET MY CORALS MWAHAHAH :bigsmile:
> 
> A big shoutout to dabandit for organizing this, Nicole for helping me with the payment, and purple monkey for running out for us burnabians
> 
> (If I don't get my watermelon zoas, can I grab a frag from somebody?  )


I am soooo jealous i want to move already!!


----------



## Nicole

I hope you get yours Bobby, because I took the other one MUAHAHAHAHA  

Claudia you can always join in. Deadline is tomorrow


----------



## Claudia

Nicole said:


> I hope you get yours Bobby, because I took the other one MUAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Claudia you can always join in. Deadline is tomorrow


I want to so bad but i have to move in 2 month and will b more frags to move, oh but after the move muuuaaahhhaaa oh yes lol


----------



## Nicole

Oh it's just a couple extra frags...DO IT DO IT DO IT >..i'm not helping am i 



Claudia said:


> I want to so bad but i have to move in 2 month and will b more frags to move, oh but after the move muuuaaahhhaaa oh yes lol


----------



## Claudia

Nicole said:


> Oh it's just a couple extra frags...DO IT DO IT DO IT >..i'm not helping am i


No really lol


----------



## scott tang

hi id like some frags wat is the deel here purple monkie deliivering could i just pay him or her and buy my freag offhim?


----------



## Tn23

dabandit1 said:


> Yes you could pm me or post here it doesnt matter,once people pay for their frags I will notify fragbox so he can reserve your coral as his selection is limited,I insist on payment for the coral before I notify fragbox to assure that people are serious and were not wasting fragbox's time pulling coral from his site just to relist if someone backs out....call it a deposit. I could collect total cost including shipping 2 days before delivery (the deadline)if you prefer but you might miss out on the coral you wanted.
> Sum it up
> Option A- tell me what you want and pay immediatelly for coral only,this will reserve your frags and then pay the shipping on the deadline when we know the total
> Option B- wait until deadline Monday 25th currently,and pay full amount including shipping but risk your frags being sold by then
> Makes no difference to me,this was the best idea I could come up with,if anyone has any better ideas Im open to suggestions.
> Please send me a pm telling me if you want in FOR SURE either way by monday morning so we can all get a rough idea on how many people are in


Scott, it seems like they are currently doing this. Option A will ensure you get what you want.


----------



## Nicole

Purplemonkey will be bring the rest of the corals to Metrotown on the 27th after 7pm.

Deadline is tomorrow so I would hurry if I were you..go to fragbox..send the links to the corals you want to dabandit..wait for a confirmation that the corals are not sold out yet..pay dabandit your total..send your contact number to purplemonkey..pick up on 27th..done.



scott tang said:


> hi id like some frags wat is the deel here purple monkie deliivering could i just pay him or her and buy my freag offhim?


----------



## dabandit1

Monday boys and gals...deadline,im trying to get tn23 in on this but it doesnt look good for timing. Shipping is 7.50 per member you can all go ahead and pay that now.....even if I do squeek in another member at this point it will only change by a dollar.
Thanks to eveybody who helped make this group buy a success. And a shot out to Niclole and Purplemonkey for going above and beyond to help out fellow members


----------



## scott tang

dam ok i can only pay in cash so this is not posible for me well thanks for seting this up for otheres i hope every one enjoys there frags


----------



## PurpleMonkey

On a side not, whoever wanted watermelon zoos and didn't get them? Let me know, I have lots


----------



## Nicole

Any chance we could squeeze in tn23 and scott? I don't care about the shipping cost at this point because the change is only a buck or two but this is a great opportunity to get some good priced awesome corals without having to pay $45 lol. I can pay for scott if there's time. If not I'm sure there'll be another group buy in the future


----------



## dabandit1

I need to confirm coral respond to buyer then get paid and pay fragbox before mid afternoon if I get some orders QUICK I might be able to pull it off. Tn23 had 2 not in stocks I'm waiting for his response for second choices I havent got a list from scotttang yet......iffy if they will make it in time.

Already thinking about another group buy in a couple months if this one ends well lol


----------



## dabandit1

Feel free to show purplemonkey some love,he's giving up his time and effort after work to help you guys out I'm going to cover his shipping charge to cover the bridge toll,I'm sure he would accept donations to cover fuel.....just sayin lol Maybe a timmys or something lol we got
-Purplemonkey
-Nicole
-Momobo
-Brook29
-Lo sai
-Myself

Giving Scott tang and tn23 a while before the order gets buttoned up all payments have been recieved in full except one shipping charge, I have confirmed all coral reserved were good to go.:bigsmile:


----------



## dabandit1

Tn23's order is in.
I'll take the 1$eachx2 I overcharged on shipping and donate it to the site...sound fair?


----------



## dabandit1

Sorry folks group buy is done!!!!.....oh thank god!lol

Fragbox is paid in full were on for Wednesday feel free to ask for copy of paid invoice if you like....29 frags coming

Green stag horn 1
birdnest 1
green dragon eyes 1
green tip acro 1
light blue stag 1
Palm tree and dragon eye ccombo wysiwyg 1
huge zoas combo wysiwyg 1
water melon zoas wysiwyg 1
mean green zoos 1
lime green acan 1 1
dragon eye1 1
green acan frag 2 1
vortex blasto 3 1
milkyway blasto 1
lime green acan 3 1
acan combo frag 1
palmtree zoa frag 2 1
watermelon zoa 1
fireflies zoa 1
ricordea 17 1
small combo zoa frag 1
harry potter zoas 1
ricordea 9 1
bright green torch 1
ricordea 18 1
mean green zoos 1
Watermleon zoas 1
Dendro Colony 1
Yellow Yuma 1

OOOOOOO baby some nice coral I hard a hard time containing myself placing all these orders lol


----------



## Nicole

How about donate the extra shipping cost to purplemonkey to cover the toll etc?  

WHO'S GETTING THE DENDRO :O ?!


----------



## dabandit1

Nicole said:


> How about donate the extra shipping cost to purplemonkey to cover the toll etc?
> 
> WHO'S GETTING THE DENDRO :O ?!


Thats coral doctor, patient confidentiality lol I dont feel it would be right to post who bought what or how much they paid but feel free to if you like lol the first 6 are mine I LOVE that dendro!!....actually not one I dont like lol

Dont matter to me shipping dropped by 1$ at the last second I collected 1$ extra from 4 members...theres 4$ in the pot I could refund a buck donate to the site or donate to purplemonkey I'll let the majority vote thats 2 votes for purplemonkey.


----------



## scott tang

if purple monkie can drop off at metro i want 
Bright Green Torch Coral Frags | Fragbox.ca
Fireflies Zoa Frag | Fragbox.ca


----------



## scott tang

asumning i could pay her / him there ?for shiping and the cost of coral ?


----------



## dabandit1

Im sorry my man you missed it Fragbox is paid and order is being processed  Another group buy coming soon though Im sure


----------



## Brook29

Really looking forward to getting those frags! A big thanks to dabandit1 for setting up and organizing all this. I'd vote for purplemonkey to get the extra money. Without the burnaby orders shipping would have been a lot more I'd think.


----------



## scott tang

dam o well next one


----------



## Nicole

I would want to split it with the site but i doubt the big company who bought bca would benefit from two bucks lol.


----------



## dabandit1

Its settled Purplemonkey gets his shipping paid by me and the remaining 4$ and Nicole says she'll wash his car for a month JK lol


----------



## Nicole

Lol sure..wait what's that? I hear you're going to give me your zoa combo


----------



## Dempsey

Just came across this thread, and I would be in for a few frags on the next group order. I actually am moving to Cloverdale and already have a 65g set up there where I'm moving to.


----------



## dabandit1

Dempsey said:


> Just came across this thread, and I would be in for a few frags on the next group order. I actually am moving to Cloverdale and already have a 65g set up there where I'm moving to.


After 2 years Im glad this is your first post,welcome to Cloverdale and welcome to the forum. We'll be happy to have you in the next one there will be more of a headsup on the next group buy.


----------



## neven

yea i just saw this and was choked i missed yet another group buy, lol. I've only made 1 group buy out of a good dozen i would have joined in on had i seen it in time 

I suppose its for the best though as my son practically destroyed my tanks water balance with a full jar of NLS flake...


----------



## dabandit1

Been shipped fedex tracking # 794836305820 :bigsmile:
I know brooke29 is coming to get theirs from me Is everyone else getting it through Purplemonkey?


----------



## Nicole

So giddy hehe  Just did a good water change yesterday so they'll come home to some replenished minerals


----------



## dabandit1

Me too lol changed mine today,I've been staring at this emptyish little tank for too long!!!....just one more sleep lol



Nicole said:


> So giddy hehe  Just did a good water change yesterday so they'll come home to some replenished minerals


----------



## dabandit1

I gave March all your emails he's a great vendor and wanted to follow up with everybody,I hope no body minds. Feel free to contact him for any reason,he'll know who you are now. Except poor Momobo he didnt paypal me so I didnt get his email so I guess hes screwed


----------



## Nicole

Guess what, I stopped at J&L and picked up more corals lol. I'm in biiggggg trouble..I'm officialy hooked. I've been considering getting the light you got since the power consumption is so low. I'm running almost 200w right now! Think it's worth it to convert? Mine is only a 20G so I'd probably run it at half with around 40w since you're running yours at about 70%?


----------



## dabandit1

I LOVE my light I could burn my coral to a crisp at 24'' deep lol Im concerned about the whole full spectrum thing but it seems to work corals are all growing. Powerbill didnt go up (its like running a 60w lightbulb) stays cool,fans are quiet covers my 30'' wide tank though I dont think you could grow anything light loving at the outer edge...its my first l.e.d so I dont know how it compares to others. In your case you should look into a couple par 38 or whatever they are bulbs,2 are cheaper than my fixture and they are full spectrum....in fact March uses them on his personal 20g? 30g? sps tank you can see it on his site and the man obviously knows his coral lol


Definetlly worth it!!! bulb savings,power savings,temp reduction for only 200$ investment with my fixture or 2 par bulbs


----------



## dabandit1

Its like crack except the first one isnt free lol


----------



## Nicole

Yikes one bulb is $120. Two of them would cost more than the fixture. I do like the full spectrum and the fact that March uses them (3 on his tank) is saying a lot, but it's not dimmable too. If I got the fixture it means I could also reuse it if I wanted to upgrade right? Hmmmmmm...


----------



## PurpleMonkey

Are you thinking about LEDs? I did a custom full spectrum for my tank, bought a kit from the internet.

Your tank in a 20g? is it the long? When are you going to upgrade? (Notice I said when, not if, because it will happen!) Keep that in mind when picking your light out.


and FYI you can usually find cheap, lightly used par38's for 60-80 each on some of the boards


----------



## Nicole

Yes i've always thought about LEDs for the lower power consumption but none has really been able to fit my budget and my tank need.

Did you make it from rapidled? I don't trust myself with electrical things so I would not be confident in making one.

Nope not long, 24"L. I would upgrade as soon as I find something that will work..I'm kind of just throwing money out there right now since the group buy got me going so now would probably be the best time. I will feel guilty in the future but i'll just blame it on this "one time" when I splurged 

I found some par38s on ebay for around $40 (blue+white) and $80 (full spectrum). They're the same ones AQled has been testing out on his thread. 

Thing is the fixture dabandit has is about $160..I would need two par38s so if I weight out the costs..wouldn't it be smarter to get the fixture? Unless spectrum is a really big deal? His corals seem to be doing well so I don't know :S

BTW..are we meeting at metrotown or BCIT?


----------



## dabandit1

Nicole said:


> Yikes one bulb is $120. Two of them would cost more than the fixture. I do like the full spectrum and the fact that March uses them (3 on his tank) is saying a lot, but it's not dimmable too. If I got the fixture it means I could also reuse it if I wanted to upgrade right? Hmmmmmm...


You can find them cheaper if you look hard enough everyone and their uncle make them but the quality I dont know about,stick to known chips like cree and luxeon and whatnot. I'm thinking par so and so for my frag tank as my current light would be overkill,vendor raised his price on my light to just under 200$ shipped you may be able to find a similar cree xpg or whatever it is for cheaper if you look.....the right answer is whatever works best for you they both work you might want to look up that whole full spectrum thing....then teach me about it lol


----------



## Claudia

Nicole said:


> Guess what, I stopped at J&L and picked up more corals


U r a bad girl, going to j&l and getting more corals. I am sure it didnt help that they have lots of new stuff huh I was bad too


----------



## Momobobo

I managed to leave J&L with only a $5 Red Monti Frag (fairly proud of myself for that ;D)

CANT WAIT FOR TOMORROW! X0X


----------



## Claudia

Momobobo said:


> I managed to leave J&L with only a $5 Red Monti Frag (fairly proud of myself for that ;D)
> 
> CANT WAIT FOR TOMORROW! X0X


oh u when there today too? oohh bad bad


----------



## Momobobo

On Saturday...  Whats with everybody doing water changes...I did too! and I did a rescape to open up more room :X


----------



## Nicole

$5 ?!?! I spent an extra $80 omg..i didn't even plan on getting corals I swear! I was just there for some sand, prime, things in the NON-coral room...and then I saw the blue light seep from the room..like the gates to heaven..LOL. JK. I was just going to check it out but then I ran into ReptileGuy and one thing led to another...I picked up a rock with about 30 mushrooms for $25 and a huge finger leather for $20.

Of course we gotta do the water changes when we're waiting on $100 worth of babies tomorrow!


----------



## Claudia

Nicole said:


> $5 ?!?! I spent an extra $80 omg..i didn't even plan on getting corals I swear! I was just there for some sand, prime, things in the NON-coral room...and then I saw the blue light seep from the room..like the gates to heaven..LOL. JK. I was just going to check it out but then I ran into ReptileGuy and one thing led to another...I picked up a rock with about 30 mushrooms for $25 and a huge finger leather for $20.
> 
> Of course we gotta do the water changes when we're waiting on $100 worth of babies tomorrow!


i went today to get some bulbs and well ended up with more then that and almost $100 less


----------



## PurpleMonkey

I have the water mixing for a w/c. I figure I'll do it while dipping and acclimating the corals tonight.


----------



## PurpleMonkey

Nicole said:


> Yes i've always thought about LEDs for the lower power consumption but none has really been able to fit my budget and my tank need.
> 
> Did you make it from rapidled? I don't trust myself with electrical things so I would not be confident in making one.
> 
> Nope not long, 24"L. I would upgrade as soon as I find something that will work..I'm kind of just throwing money out there right now since the group buy got me going so now would probably be the best time. I will feel guilty in the future but i'll just blame it on this "one time" when I splurged
> 
> I found some par38s on ebay for around $40 (blue+white) and $80 (full spectrum). They're the same ones AQled has been testing out on his thread.
> 
> Thing is the fixture dabandit has is about $160..I would need two par38s so if I weight out the costs..wouldn't it be smarter to get the fixture? Unless spectrum is a really big deal? His corals seem to be doing well so I don't know :S
> 
> BTW..are we meeting at metrotown or BCIT?


I did make it using a kit from rapidled and supplemented with some OCW from ledgroupbuy.com. They offer solderless kits for those of us not willing to do the electrical thing.

Full spectrum makes a difference in the colouring of the corals, specifically certain colours won't be as visible or pronounced if not full spectrum. If you are staying away from full spectrum (you could always add a supplemental strip to make a setup full spectrum), there are some good prices on AI Sols on classifieds, or you could splurge and get an AI Vega.


----------



## PurpleMonkey

They are at the Surrey Sort Facility... now I should really do some work


----------



## dabandit1

I got mail  everything is here and ready to go,ricordea are open!!! better hurry before I change my mind and keep these puppies lol, NICE FRAGS!!!!!


----------



## Nicole

:O piiicctturressssss?


----------



## dabandit1

opened in the bag lol crazy


----------



## dabandit1

They didnt come like that I had to organise and check inventory


----------



## Nicole

:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia

I think i am going to start a group buy, i dont think i can wait till after April


----------



## dabandit1

The monkey is on his way  heres a ricordea I got, just finished aclimating it ....To keep you busy while you wait for him:bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia

hahah u r so bad, i want gggrrrr lol


----------



## dabandit1

Ok folks Purplemonkey just left with a box full of frags:bigsmile:.....at least I think it was purplemonkey lmao


----------



## Momobobo

Well, there goes our corals


----------



## Nicole

See you guys in 40min! Bobby are you meeting me there or at my place?


----------



## dabandit1

Well all you guys anyway lol


----------



## lo sai

did anyone receive a wrong ricordia?


----------



## Momobobo

I got mine...ACCLIMATING NOW :bigsmile:


----------



## dabandit1

lo sai said:


> did anyone receive a wrong ricordia?


The bags were all clearly labeled and went to the corresponding order labels all matched orders perfectly,not possible for a mix up on this end. Perhaps March made an honest mistake the bag you got was marked ricordea 18 and you ordered ricordea 18. Please email March he'll make it right if you got the wrong coral.


----------



## lo sai

thanks Fraser, I will email March at fragbox


----------



## PurpleMonkey

Thanks for setting up the GB Fraser and nice to meet everyone.

Of course with my luck, my neon trumpet colony (20+ heads) decided to get pissed off and start dying


----------



## Momobobo

^That sucks  

Well...all my corals are in the tank, all the zoas are starting to open up and the Ric has been open the ENTIRE time


----------



## Tn23

Thanks again to Harp and Fraser for organizing and the delivery!

everyone post some pictures of your corals and share with us when you get a chance!


----------



## Momobobo

They are still settling in, Palm Tree opened up quickly though  Ill grab my girlfriends DLSR when everything is settled and bright.
Teaser until then:


----------



## dabandit1

No problem at all it was nice to do something for the salty community,we all helped each other here. Sorry to hear about your trumpet,at least now you have some gorgeous frags to replace it with  those acans you got were gorgeous under my actinics. Your going to have to fight me for frags from your buddies dendro though lol
Pics look good Momobo those rics were all gorgeous!!!! I thought mine was open in the bag until it doubled in size in my tank  lol 
And Losai its too bad to hear about that ric being the wrong one,it is gorgeous with multiple heads....if anyone got a ric that that wasnt right Losai has a multi headed ricordea frag to swap you,but Im pretty sure everyone elses was right.
March told me if anyone has any questions,feedback or dont feel 100% satisfied to send him an email,his customer service is great and he will take care of you. 
I hope everyones happy, Ive seen some group buys go sour, I did my best to maintain order and rules thanks for keeping this GB so smooth everyone I apreciate it.....I'm learning as I go,I think I would call this one a success...even though Losai got the wrong ricordea it was a multi headed upgrade those are the kind of mistakes I like 

my pics tonight when Im off work :bigsmile:

Oh and thanks to BCA for letting us salties come toghether and do this,by far my favorite tank keeping site


----------



## dabandit1

To those who came to my house my apologies for the bike in the bathroom and my wild baldman hairdo and bushmans beard lmao been a busy month havent tidied me or my house in a while


----------



## Tn23

momobobo nice pic! can't wait to see more from everyone!


----------



## dabandit1

Claudia is going to hate me for this but heres my babies :bigsmile: excuse the bad pics my lights at at 20%white 40% blue its pretty dark to the eye. Polyps are out today zoas are open ricordea is fully inflated. I wish you could see the blue tips on that acro and the monti a beautiful baby blue.


----------



## Claudia

dabandit1 said:


> Claudia is going to hate me for this but heres my babies :bigsmile: excuse the bad pics my lights at at 20%white 40% blue its pretty dark to the eye. Polyps are out today zoas are open ricordea is fully inflated. I wish you could see the blue tips on that acro and the monti a beautiful baby blue.
> 
> View attachment 15161


ooohhhh u bet i do  Ok thats it, i am doing a group order tonite  so there


----------



## Tn23

Took a few quick photos yesterday after I put them into the tank with my cellphone.
not fully open but I'll take some when I get home.


----------



## Claudia

Tn23 said:


> Took a few quick photos yesterday after I put them into the tank with my cellphone.
> not fully open but I'll take some when I get home.


Omg those are nice  but i dont like u either at this moment lol


----------



## dabandit1

wow tn23 March picked you a nice ricordea I love that dendro,remember me come frag time


----------



## Nicole

Aha! Finally the dendro buyer reveals itself..now where do you live >=D


----------



## dabandit1

Nicole said:


> Aha! Finally the dendro buyer reveals itself..now where do you live >=D


 I called it first lol
Wheres everyone elses pics? there were some beauties in there I'd like to see opened up


----------



## Brook29

I'll get some pics up tonight or tomm. All those pictures so far look awesome!


----------



## Brook29

Finally got some pictures...


----------



## dabandit1

Nice!,they look happy


----------



## Nicole

I haven't posted pictures because I figured I'd wait to show them under the new fixture that should be coming in a week or so but whatever.
You can see in the last pic that the zoas on the frag plug are not too happy with me. Some of the polyps weren't glued well to the frag and so I'm left with about 4  Everything else is doing well though.


----------



## Nicole

And oh yeah, this group buy totallyyyyy did not get me into a bad habit of splurging...
These were purchased AFTER the group buy..
Now who wants to do another one?


----------



## Claudia

I am going to start one cause i cant wait


----------



## Momobobo

CLAUDIA NOOOOOOOO, I NEED TIME TO RECOVER 

Ill post some pics soon, everybody is pretty much nice and open. Mean green never extends that well, Fireflies werent fragged very nicely, had some melting but otherwise they are doing great. I think the ricordias are splitting :0 End up with 5 different ones :bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia

Momobobo said:


> CLAUDIA NOOOOOOOO, I NEED TIME TO RECOVER


lol Well we can start one and we can send it in like in 3 weeks or so. Is to give people time to see it and order too


----------



## dabandit1

My combo zoa wasnt fragged well either...or healed about 5 heads melted,mean greens arent glued well and wont open,green tip acro d.o.a,green stag d.o.a,monti cap d.o.a,birdnest not healed,blue tip stag not healed and a new infestation of black bugs. March dropped the ball on this one,refunded me which is nice but I dont think I'll be in on the next one. Especially now that his prices have doubled. This was my second order,first order the sps came doa and not glued to a plug...or obviously healed.
Im less than impressed.....looking alot like a chopshop if you ask me ......not to mention a 560$ order would have got free shipping anywhere else


----------



## JTang

Wow that sucks! 1 of the pieces that I ordered from fragalot few months ago arrived dry due to a punctured bag. Obviously it didn't make it but the guy is willing to replace it on my next order. I was quite pissed but I guess 1/12 failure isn't too bad after all!



dabandit1 said:


> My combo zoa wasnt fragged well either...or healed about 5 heads melted,mean greens arent glued well and wont open,green tip acro d.o.a,green stag d.o.a,monti cap d.o.a,birdnest not healed,blue tip stag not healed and a new infestation of black bugs. March dropped the ball on this one,refunded me which is nice but I dont think I'll be in on the next one. Especially now that his prices have doubled. This was my second order,first order the sps came doa and not glued to a plug...or obviously healed.
> Im less than impressed.....looking alot like a chopshop if you ask me ......not to mention a 560$ order would have got free shipping anywhere else


----------



## Nicole

We're the rest of the corals fine? Fragalot looks like it could be a next group buy, lots of the pieces with reasonable prices too.



JTang said:


> Wow that sucks! 1 of the pieces that I ordered from fragalot few months ago arrived dry due to a punctured bag. Obviously it didn't make it but the guy is willing to replace it on my next order. I was quite pissed but I guess 1/12 failure isn't too bad after all!


----------



## dabandit1

JTang said:


> Wow that sucks! 1 of the pieces that I ordered from fragalot few months ago arrived dry due to a punctured bag. Obviously it didn't make it but the guy is willing to replace it on my next order. I was quite pissed but I guess 1/12 failure isn't too bad after all!


Yeah for sure he's a great guy with great customer service all the softies I bought from him are gorgeous...eventually and all d.o.a's were refunded, But only 2 out of 7 sps werent d.o.a and the 2 that are alive arent healed no biggie but he has a blurb on his site about how he doesn't sell fresh cut frags  
Please dont get me wrong people hes a great vendor and stands behind his product with replacements and refunds....problem for me was 80% of my sps died 2 orders in a row. Twice now I've been reimbursed but I still dont have the sps I wanted,and feel like placing a third order is another waste of time,effort and money as he charges at least 50% shipping everytime.
Again though hes a great vendor this probably says more about shipping sps than it does about him,regardless I dont need the heart ache lol


----------



## dabandit1

Nicole said:


> We're the rest of the corals fine? Fragalot looks like it could be a next group buy, lots of the pieces with reasonable prices too.


Dont get me started on fraglerock lol I wouldnt dare do a group buy through him,2 orders through him 90% doa no labels,missing coral,wrong corals....but yeah he's cheap lol Burk is a super nice guy too but he is the WORST!!!

P.S yes all fragboxes other corals were beautiful its only the sps I've had issue with,like I mentioned that could have more to do with shipping than with March.


----------



## dabandit1

Nice pics by the way Nicole,I got the other half of that dragon eye combo yours is waaay nicer lol. Nice choices!!


----------



## Tn23

dabandit: wow sorry to hear you had such a big doa rate this time. I only ordered 2 items and have had good experience so far. But I agree the prices are abit high.
As well I have heard many nightmare stories about fragalot, however I have never experienced anything yet.

Heres the dendros fully opened up, appears there 3 new baby heads on the side already


----------



## Nicole

Jealoussssss


----------



## dabandit1

WOW.....simply WOW!!! 
My d.o.a was largely shipping/pest related I suspect, even a freshcut should survive I dont blame March he made it right....been screwed by fragalot twice by the way lol

but those dendros....WOW, pretty sure I was first to call dibs on frags


----------



## Claudia

Tn23 said:


> dabandit: wow sorry to hear you had such a big doa rate this time. I only ordered 2 items and have had good experience so far. But I agree the prices are abit high.
> As well I have heard many nightmare stories about fragalot, however I have never experienced anything yet.
> 
> Heres the dendros fully opened up, appears there 3 new baby heads on the side already


Beautiful pic


----------



## fragbox

Thanks to everyone that ordered!!

*I hope you are all 100% satisfied
if not or if there is anything else we can do for you please do not hesitate to let us know*
if there was a DOA in your order we are more than happy to replace it for you free of charge! If there is anything at all you are dissastifisfied with or would like to see us change
please email or pm us

customer feedback is really important to us so please let us know! 
your satisfaction is truly our # 1 goal !! 
all frags are given 2-4 weeks to heal before shipping and we never ship unhealthy frags

once again thanks B.C send us some photos of your tank! we love to see them and we will be starting a new page on our site dedicated to your aquariums


----------

